# Donkey question???



## DawnSue (Apr 7, 2004)

I have started to look for some mini donkey for our hobby farm. I recently stopped at a farm that had I'm guessing about 40. They weren't in the best shape. The man taking care of them was about 70 and I think he just can't keep up with all the care. As I was walking through his barns and pasture I came upon a jack that was less than year old. As the little guy turned towards me, I seen that he only had one ear. The man told me that when he was very young a older jack had bitten him and his ear became infected. The vet tried to save the ear but it had to be removed. The man told me he would take 250.00 for him. I'm just wondering what enyone thinks. Will this little guy have ongoing problems? Its healed now and he looks good other than missing a ear




. Do you think he will be prone to infections? He would be kept in a nice clean barn and have a great pastue to roam in. PLEASE HELP!!!! thanks


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi DawnSue, WELCOME to the forum from Wisconsin! If it would be me looking at this little one -eared jack I would buy him. If he had vet care and everything healed up good, I see no reason why it should bother him down the road. I have known of some donkeys whos ears have had frost bite really bad on them, and never had any vet care, they are just fine. It would be so great if you could take this little guy home and give him a nice clean barn and a pasture, along with his daily dose of hugs and kisses!!! Sure hope to hear you got him, then we will be waiting for pics........Corinne


----------



## minimule (Apr 7, 2004)

Hi! Welcome to the Long Ear Club!





If it were me.......I'd take him!

The town where I grew up had a University with a ROTC group. They had a full size donkey for their mascot. Some stupid teenagers decided to pull a prank and cut his ears off!






They healed fine and he lived to be a ripe old age.


----------



## JuGGler_j0e (Apr 14, 2004)

*Oh, buy him!!



250 dollars??? I'd buy him if it was me!!



He sounds like he needs a good home. One ear, who cares! I have bob-tailed cat, and I love her!



*

Let us know if you get him!


----------



## spottedrj (Apr 17, 2004)

hi, i would grab him up....i have a mini jenny (scarlett) she has no tail!!!




but i love her just the same.......


----------

